# Binarki OO-Ximian prekompilowane dla p3,p4,athlon-xp UPDATE

## cpu

Witam  :Exclamation: 

Wychodze z taka incjatywa ktora chodzila mi po glowie od dosc dawna - minowicie wiadomo OO jest jedna z waznych rzeczy dla osob ktore uzywaja Xow i ucza sie / pracuja czasem jest potrzeba jego uzycia i co wtedy mozemy sobie sciagnac paczke... ale tak na prawde malo wiemy o tych paczkach chocby z ux.pl (ktora notabene jest "gola" binarka OO bez patchy ktore ma Ximian) czy binarek z portage - i tutaj jest moj pomysl - chce budowac i wystawiac na kilka mirrorow OO-Ximian podajac przy tym flagi i architekture - zgodnie z mysla przewodnia Gentoo - pelna optymalizacja na ktora w przypadku OO nie kazdy moze/ma czas sobie pozowlic u mnie trwa to relatywnie krotko a poza tym dla pewnej liczby osob od jakiegos czasu takie paczki udostepnialem teraz postanowilem dotrzec do szerszgo grona potencjalnych odbiorcow.

Czemu Ximian?

http://go-oo.org/ooo-build.html - tutaj jest powod (po ang)

A wiec co mamy ?

OpenOffice-Ximian w wersji 1.3.9 z nastepujacymi ustawieniami USE:

```
app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9  +curl -debug +gnome -hardened +java +kde -nas +nptl +python +zlib
```

Architektura:

-march=athlon-xp (reszta flag narzucona przez ebuild)

waga: 70MB

skad to pobrac?:

mirror1 - http://157.158.163.138/~blerva/athlon-xp/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2

-march=pentium3 (reszta flag narzucona przez ebuild)

waga: 67MB

skad to pobrac?:

mirror1 - http://157.158.163.138/~blerva/p3/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2

-march=pentium4 (reszta flag narzucona przez ebuild)

waga: 67MB

skad to pobrac?:

mirror1 - http://157.158.163.138/~blerva/p4/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2

a co ten Ximian to lepszy? - oto change log: http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/ooo-build/NEWS?rev=1.49.4.5&only_with_tag=ooo-build-1-3&view=markup

a to jest storna projektu: http://go-oo.org/

Jak to zainstalowac ?

plik ktory pobierzesz kopiujesz do /usr/portage/packages/All nastepnie tworzysz symlink do pliku ktory umiescisz w /usr/portage/packages/All w katalogu odpowiadajacym polozeniu aplikacji w /usr/portage wiec np w naszym przypadku bedzie to app-office/openoffice-ximian zrobimy to mniej wiecej tak:

```

1, mkdir /usr/portage/packages/All [tworzymy katalog w ktorym beda przechowywane binarki do ktorych nastepnie zrobimy symlinki UWAGA sciezka ta jest okreslona w make.conf ! - $PKGDIR]

2. cp /sciezka/do/sciagnietego/pliku.tbz2 /usr/portage/packages/All [kopiujemy sciagniety plik]

3. mkdir /usr/portage/packages/app-office

4. mkdir /usr/portage/packages/app-office/openoffice-ximian [tworzymy odpowiednie katalogi odpowiadajace wyjsciu ktore daje emerge -pv pakiet - np dla nas:

cpuks ~ # emerge -pv openoffice-ximian

[ebuild   R   ] ***app-office/openoffice-ximian***-1.3.9  +curl -debug +gnome -hardened +java +kde -nas +nptl +python +zlib 0 kB - chodzi o to co jest miedzy ***...*** to bedzie nasza struktura katalogow]

5. cd /usr/portage/packages/app-office/openoffice-ximian [wszystko jasne ;) ]

6. ln -s ../../All/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2 openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2 [wszystko jasne ;) ]

7. emerge -k openoffice-ximian [-k sprawdzi sobie zmienna $PKGDIR z make.conf (domyslnie /usr/portage/packages) i jesli znajdzie tam binarke to uzyje jej zamiast kompilowac - jesli ktos chce miec pewnosc moze uzyc opcji -K - jesli nie bedzie binarki to emerge nie bedzie kompilowac nic podczas gdy z opcja -k brak binarki oznacza kompilacje]

```

Mysle ze wszystko jasne jest (jak nie to piszcie z problemami tu i na IRCu)

A teraz poslowie  :Smile: 

Ogolnie chce to kontynuowac jesli bedzie odzew jakis mozecie tez zglaszac wlasne propozycje/potrzeby odnosnie USE i architektur - rozpatrze to  :Smile:  w planach mam zrobic osobna stronke z ta inicjatywa

Podziekowania dla: blerVa za suppor w mirrorach ;] i wszystkich ktorym sie to spodoba i beda uzywac oraz ofkoz dla aye za jego marudzenie czym mnie do tego co tu robie nie jako zmusil...  :Very Happy: 

Pytania ? piszcie tutaj lub na #gentoo.pl na IRCNET

Pozdro CPU

----------

## Peter15

Pomysł świetny  :Very Happy:   Jakby ktoś mógł na pentium3 ...

----------

## cpu

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

> Pomysł świetny   Jakby ktoś mógł na pentium3 ...

 

OK lud chce lud dostanie zrobie p4 i p3 binarke z tym samym USE

----------

## Peter15

Z góry dzięki  :Very Happy:   Liczę na ciebie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jey

Przeprowadzilem maly test, otworzylem laborke w 1.1.4 z ux.pl, ta sama w ximianie cpu... roznice widac od razu. Rysowanie/wyswietlanie czcionek i rysunkow przez OO jest znacznie lepsze w openoffice-ximian, udostepnionego przez cpu 

Niedowiarkom polecam instalacje tego appsa i przekonanie sie na wlasnej skorze (dokumencie:P)

----------

## Raku

a oo-ximian ma takie ficzery jak polski słownik (pewnie można doinstalować) + polskie cudzysłowia (nie "" tylko najpiert dolny, później górny)?

----------

## Rumil

 *raku wrote:*   

> polskie cudzysłowia (nie "" tylko najpiert dolny, później górny)?

 

Ja obecnie korzystam z 1.9.79.2.2, a 1.9.89 sie kompiluje (oparte na OO2.0beta) i standardowo sa ", ale w Format->Autokorekta mozna przestawic.

----------

## cpu

 *raku wrote:*   

> a oo-ximian ma takie ficzery jak polski słownik (pewnie można doinstalować) + polskie cudzysłowia (nie "" tylko najpiert dolny, później górny)?

 

Jasne do slownika musisz zemergowac ooodi (potem jako root odpalasz wskazujesz sciezke do OO w /opt/ i instalujesz jakie chcesz slowniki)

Cudzyslow mozna w opcjach autokorekty zdefiniowac

----------

## Raku

więc może się skuszę żeby spróbować  :Very Happy: 

najpierw twoją binarkę, jak będzie wszystko co potrzebuję, pewnie sam przemielę  :Wink: 

----------

## bemaxxxrusek

 *raku wrote:*   

> więc może się skuszę żeby spróbować 
> 
> najpierw twoją binarkę, jak będzie wszystko co potrzebuję, pewnie sam przemielę 

 

ma być, nie ?

Musbyć  :Exclamation: 

----------

## pambuk

Bardzo fajny pomysł. Ale zainstalowałem zgodnie z instrukcją i...

```

[witek@grzyb witek]$ xoowriter

running openoffice.org setup...

setup failed.. abort

```

O co chodzi? Wcześniej używałem ostatniej dostępnej wersji pakietu ximian-openoffice-bin, którą odnistalowałem... A właśnie - nie wygodniej byłoby dostarczać tego binarnego xoo jako ebuild o nazwie ximian-openoffice-bin, który można by sobie wrzucać do lokalnego drzewka Portage w /usr/local/portage/ ?

pmbk

----------

## Peter15

Dzięki ale coś serwer nie wytrzymuje liczby ściągających - nie mogę sie nawet połączyć :/

----------

## cpu

 *pambuk wrote:*   

> Bardzo fajny pomysł. Ale zainstalowałem zgodnie z instrukcją i...
> 
> ```
> 
> [witek@grzyb witek]$ xoowriter
> ...

 

Sorki za taka odpowiedz ale sprawdz jeszcze raz czy wszystko dobrze zrobiles jak nie to zapraszam na IRCa na #gentoo.pl bo jestes pierwsza osoba ktora ma problem

----------

## cpu

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

> Dzięki ale coś serwer nie wytrzymuje liczby ściągających - nie mogę sie nawet połączyć :/

 

Uruchomie na dniach dodatkowe mirrory

----------

## quat

cpu a nie powinno byc w instrukcji instalacji

```
6. ln -s ../../All/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2 openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2 [wszystko jasne ;) ] 
```

zamiast

```
6. ln -s ../All/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2 openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2 [wszystko jasne ;) ] 
```

?

ps. roznica jest  na poczatku sciezki- dodane ../

----------

## cpu

 *quat wrote:*   

> cpu a nie powinno byc w instrukcji instalacji
> 
> ```
> 6. ln -s ../../All/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2 openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2 [wszystko jasne ;) ] 
> ```
> ...

 

Nom juz poprawilem dzieki

----------

## Robert W.

 *cpu wrote:*   

>  *pambuk wrote:*   Bardzo fajny pomysł. Ale zainstalowałem zgodnie z instrukcją i...
> 
> ```
> 
> [witek@grzyb witek]$ xoowriter
> ...

 U mnie tez pojawił sie ten błąd.

----------

## mziab

U mnie niestety też. Po uruchomieniu /opt/Ximian-OpenOffice/setup, zostałem poinformowany o braku libstdc++.so.6. I pewnie tu leży pies pogrzebany.

----------

## pambuk

 *cpu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorki za taka odpowiedz ale sprawdz jeszcze raz czy wszystko dobrze zrobiles jak nie to zapraszam na IRCa na #gentoo.pl bo jestes pierwsza osoba ktora ma problem

 

Sprawdziłem wszystko dwa razy i wydaje mi się, że nie popełniłem żadnego błędu. Poza tym wydaje mi się, że instrukcja jest na tyle prosta, że w razie jakiejś pomyłki pakiet po prostu by sie nie zainstalował. No i okazuje się, że to nie tylko mój problem - już dwie inne osoby mają takie same objawy ja u mnie...

pmbk

----------

## Robert W.

 *mziab wrote:*   

> U mnie niestety też. Po uruchomieniu /opt/Ximian-OpenOffice/setup, zostałem poinformowany o braku libstdc++.so.6. I pewnie tu leży pies pogrzebany.

 Też to miałem. PO zrobieniu:

```
emerge libstdc++-v3
```

problem nie zniknął.

----------

## Robert W.

 *cpu wrote:*   

> Jasne do slownika musisz zemergowac ooodi (potem jako root odpalasz wskazujesz sciezke do OO w /opt/ i instalujesz jakie chcesz slowniki)

 

Zrobiłem tak jak piszesz. W opcjach sprawdzania pisowni mam ustawiony polski język. Ale sprawdzanie pisowni jednak nie działa.

----------

## Peter15

```
bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -K openoffice-ximian

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9 to /

>>> extracting info

 *

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to

 *  merge again.

 *

 *  Please note that this package now uses the LINGUAS environment

 *  variable to provide localization. The old LANGUAGE=ENUS|PORT...

 *  system does NOT work anymore.

 *

 * Installing OpenOffice.org for Polish environment.

>>> extracting openoffice-ximian-1.3.9

bzip2: /usr/portage/packages/All/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9.tbz2 is not a bzip2 file.

>>> Merging app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9 to /

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9' not specified:

!!!            None

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

 * Updating shared mime info database ...

***

* Updating MIME database in /usr/share/mime...

***

 *  To start Ximian-OpenOffice.org, run:

 *

 *  $ xooffice

 *

 *  Also, for individual components, you can use any of:

 *

 *  xoocalc, xoodraw, xooimpress, xoomath, xooweb or xoowriter

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.9 merged.

>>> Recording app-office/openoffice-ximian in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 23 config files in /etc need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in /usr/lib/X11/xkb need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 9 config files in /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

bash-2.05b# xooffice

bash: xooffice: command not found

bash-2.05b# xooffice

```

Mi się nie chciało zainstlować przez emerge (patrz wyżej) rozpakowałem jedank sobie paczkę, skopiowałem wszycko tam gdzie trzeba w mc i działa  :Very Happy:  dzięki

----------

## Peter15

Eeee, nie testowałem dokładnie - zrobiłem to teraz:

- jest po angilesku

- nie ma polskiego słownika ...

----------

## wuja

Coś z tym sprawdzaniem pisowni jest skopane. Owszem sprawdza, ale jeden język. Zainstalowałem 2 słowniki (pl i en) i niby działał - w jednym tekscie sprawdzał po polsku, potem prawidłowo rozpoznał angielski i też sprawdził, ale potem za Chiny Ludowe nie chciał wrócić do polskiego. Pomogło wywalenie słowników, odinstalowanie ooodi i ponowna instalacja z jednym słownikiem.

----------

## mziab

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> Też to miałem. PO zrobieniu:
> 
> ```
> emerge libstdc++-v3
> ```
> ...

 

Zdaje się, że odkryłem przyczynę. libstdc++.so.6 jest dostarczane przez gcc 3.4. Stąd wszystkie osoby, które mają starszą wersję 3.3, nie będą mogły skorzystać z tych binarek  :Sad:  Podlinkowanie libstdc++.so.5 nic niestety nie daje.

----------

## Robert W.

 *mziab wrote:*   

>  *Robert W. wrote:*   Też to miałem. PO zrobieniu:
> 
> ```
> emerge libstdc++-v3
> ```
> ...

 

Tak. Mi ta sama binarka działała na systemie ~x86 (gcc 3.4.3), a na x86 (gcc 3.3.5) nie.

----------

## kacper

20:36:56 BŁĄD 503: Service Unavailable.

Będzie można kiedyś jeszcze ściągnąć te binarki?

----------

## cpu

 *kacper wrote:*   

> 20:36:56 BŁĄD 503: Service Unavailable.
> 
> Będzie można kiedyś jeszcze ściągnąć te binarki?

 

Dziala wszystko jest okej prosze sciagac

----------

## Raku

przekompilowałem sobie oo-ximian sam, próbuję dosinstalować słowniki i mam coś takiego:

```

raku@demon ~ $ ooodi

(ooodi:17404): libglade-WARNING **: Could not load support for `gnome': libgnome.so: nie mo\xbfna otworzy\xe6 pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

nie używam Gnome, używam KDE. OO-ximian skompilowany jest bez wsparcia dla Gnome, działa bardzo dobrze. Nie chcę instalować połowy Gnome, żeby móc doinstalować słowniki. Coś można z tym zrobić?

I mam drugie pytanie: pisaliście, że można zmienić obsługę cudzysłowi na polską (otwarcie jest na dole). Mogę prosić o krótkie wskazanie, gdzie to zrobić?

EDIT: słowniki chyba rozwiązałem. ooodi można sobei darować, bo w Plik->Autopilot jest takie fajne makro do ściągania słowników. Tak więc sobie zainstaluję.

Mam natomiast większy problem: jak klikna w ikonę Otwórz, otwiera mi się okno dialogowe z wyborem plików, po czym się natychmiast zamyka a KDE pokazuje błąd. Niestety, jak się wycina cały debug, to nie można zdiagnozować na czym się pierdzieli :-/

----------

## bacouch

Sprawdz czy wersja ooodi-0.55 nie bedzie ci dzialala, bo ja z ta nowsza mialem podobne problemy, dopiero ta starsza mi zadzialala.

A jezeli chodzi o cudzyslowia to jest to w Narzędzia/Autokorekta/Cudzysłowy drukarskie.

----------

## Raku

właśnie sam znalazłem te cudzysłowia, ale dzięki za pomoc.

a jeśli chodzi o słownik - użyję makra DicOOo dostepnego w Plik->AutoPilot i dam sobie spokój z ooodi.

ale to za jakieś 12 godzin, jak się OO-ximian przemieli jeszcze raz (z innym zestawem flag). Jak już pisałem, nie moge otworzyć żadnego okna z wyborem plików (czy to jest otwórz plik, Zapisz jako, Wstaw grafikę czy inne, gdzie wybiera się jakiś plik/katalog) - KDE wywala mi błąd: Program OpenOffice.org (kdefilepicker) uległ awarii wywołując sygnał SIGSEGV (11)

Chyba przesadziłem z flagami

----------

## moniek

Jak znalazłeś cudzysłowia to podziel się tym z innymi.

----------

## bacouch

 *moniek wrote:*   

> Jak znalazłeś cudzysłowia to podziel się tym z innymi.

 Przeciez ja napisalem w poprzednim poscie gdzie mozna to znalesc  :Smile:  . *bacouch wrote:*   

> A jezeli chodzi o cudzyslowia to jest to w Narzędzia/Autokorekta/Cudzysłowy drukarskie.

 

----------

## Raku

znalazłem rozwiązanie mojego problemu z menu Otwórz.

Problem jest znany, to bug związany z kde 3.4 i OO (podobno poprawiony w OOv2)

Przypomnę, że pojawia się przy skompilowaniu OO z USE=kde (wówczas ikonki oraz cały "silnik" korzysta z interfejsu KDE) - okno dialogowe z wyborem plików do zapisu/odczytu wywala się z komunikatem, że kdefilepicker sie wyburaczył. A rozwiązanie (obejście błędu) jest następujące: Tworzymy plik o następującej zawartości 

```
 

raku@demon ~ $ cat /home/raku/.kde/share/config/kdefilepickerrc

[Development]

AutoCheckAccelerators=false

```

W moiom przypadku umieściłem go w moim domowym katalogu, ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie wrzucić go do /usr/kde/3.4/share/config/kdefilepickerrc

----------

## gentooxic

Niestety nie działa  :Sad: 

Moje gcc: gcc-3.4.3.20050110

Binarka dla athlon-xp

jaka jest przyczyna?, co zrobić aby działało?

----------

